# [Install] impossible, pas de détection des disques SATA

## 3rik

Bonjour,

Après plusieurs années sans Linux, je voudrais réinstaller Gentoo comme au bon vieux temps...

Je me heurte à un problème sévère : mes disques durs SATA ne sont pas détectés par le noyau, donc je ne peux pas installer.

Je n'ai aucun /dev/sd*  :Sad: 

J'utilise le cd minimal, j'ai tenté de booter avec : gentoo doscsi

mais rien ne change

Avant ça, j'ai installé kubuntu sans problème...

Bref, j'ai besoin de votre aide !

Configuration matérielle :

Asus Maximus Formula

Intel Core2Duo E6850

2 Go RAM

Merci d'avance

3rikLast edited by 3rik on Wed Feb 20, 2008 9:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DidgeriDude

Il te faut un live CD qui le supporte, peut-être ceux de KernelOfTruth

[EDIT] Je pensais tout de même que c'était OK avec un cd-minimal

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Le livecd officiel Gentoo est peut être trop vieux pour ton chipset. Tente de faire l'install à partir d'un autre livecd, comme le sysrescuecd par exemple (celui que je prend habituellement), ou même un livecd ubuntu, puisque tu dis que lui fonctionnait, ça ne change absolument rien à l'install de Gentoo au final  :Wink: 

----------

## ceric35

bizar, je vient de faire 2 install avec le live CD minimal 2007.0

mes disque SATA ont été détecté sans problème.

----------

## geekounet

 *ceric35 wrote:*   

> bizar, je vient de faire 2 install avec le live CD minimal 2007.0
> 
> mes disque SATA ont été détecté sans problème.

 

T'as pas forcément le même chipset SATA que lui...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## 3rik

Merci à vous je vais tenter avec d'autres LiveCD...

3rik

----------

## ceric35

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *ceric35 wrote:*   bizar, je vient de faire 2 install avec le live CD minimal 2007.0
> 
> mes disque SATA ont été détecté sans problème. 
> 
> T'as pas forcément le même chipset SATA que lui... 

 

pas con, j'y avait pas pensé   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

Les cd gentoo faut les oublier ils sont *vraiment* outdated.

Idem pour les stage3, ils vous donneront pas mal de trucs à updater, autant (si possible) partir avec un stage3 pris ici: http://www.funtoo.org/linux/

----------

## El_Goretto

Moi je vote pour un post en sticky avec les derniers conseils en date pour installer une gentoo aujourd hui:

-lire le handbook!

-liveCD de KernelOfTruth (support chipset SATA + drivers Lan ATL1 et AMD64) voire autre (SysresCD, ou autre distro)

-stages 3 funtoo

-lire le handbook!

Et là, on colle pile sur les 3/4 posts en 2 semaines sur le même sujet. En plus, tout le monde est d'accord sur ces 4 directives, alors pour une fois, autant en profiter  :Wink: 

Geekounet, je sais que t'es là, sors de derrière ton prompt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Moi je vote pour un post en sticky avec les derniers conseils en date pour installer une gentoo aujourd hui:
> 
> -lire le handbook!
> 
> -liveCD de KernelOfTruth (support chipset SATA + drivers Lan ATL1 et AMD64) voire autre (SysresCD, ou autre distro)
> ...

 

Ouais j'ai l'idée en tête depuis quelques temps, faire un topic du genre "FAQ du mois" avec les derniers problèmes connus qui reviennent trop souvent, ça éviterait de se répéter à chaque fois  :Smile:  Faut que j'en discute avec k_s et yoyo...

----------

## 3rik

Installation nickel à partir de SystemRescueCd   :Very Happy: 

Merci à vous !

3rik

----------

## yoyo

Tu pourrais mettre un (résolu) à la fin de ton titre stp ?

Merci.

PS : si tu n'as pas assez de caractère, renomme le titre en [install]problème de détection SATA.

----------

## Pixys

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Moi je vote pour un post en sticky avec les derniers conseils en date pour installer une gentoo aujourd hui:
> 
> -lire le handbook!
> 
> -liveCD de KernelOfTruth (support chipset SATA + drivers Lan ATL1 et AMD64) voire autre (SysresCD, ou autre distro)
> ...

 

+1

ça serait vraiment bien.

----------

## d2_racing

 *3rik wrote:*   

> Installation nickel à partir de SystemRescueCd   

 

En effet, SystemRescueCD est encore de plus en plus populaire et c'est basé sur un kernel Gentoo.

----------

## geekounet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *3rik wrote:*   Installation nickel à partir de SystemRescueCd    
> 
> En effet, SystemRescueCD est encore de plus en plus populaire et c'est basé sur un kernel Gentoo.

 

Heu, pas que le kernel, le système entier est basé sur Gentoo, construit avec Catalyst  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Alors c'est encore mieux dans le cas là, c'est une excellente alternative quand le liveCD officiel est en retard côté hardware. Je sais que SystemRescueCD est mis à jour plus souvent que celui de Gentoo.

----------

## nico_calais

Par clé USB systemrescuecd fonctionne nickel sur une machine full SATA.

----------

## Oupsman

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Par clé USB systemrescuecd fonctionne nickel sur une machine full SATA.

 

Je note ça, ca va m'éviter de graver un CD pour réinstaller mon C2D  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Par clé USB systemrescuecd fonctionne nickel sur une machine full SATA.

 

Je vais même tenter de l'installer sur ma psp en mode usb .. geek attitude de booter son sysrescue à partir de sa psp :p

----------

## d2_racing

Avec tout ça, je pense que la création d'un Sticky post s'impose pour résumer le tout.

----------

## truc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Avec tout ça, je pense que la création d'un Sticky post s'impose pour résumer le tout.

 

ça a déjà été dit (postcount++)

----------

## hazynrg

J'avais toujours configuré mes disques en émulation IDE dans le BIOS (pas de AHCI) juste pour les install, puis au prompt de boot je mettais "gentoo all-generic-ide" et tout se passait bien, mais c'est assez lourd...

Merci pour ce CD  :Smile: 

----------

